# Q



## Uteng Makupal (Jan 8, 2006)

hello everyone!! 

what is the meaning of the term "clutch?"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello there,

The word "clutch" refers to a "batch" , a nest (usually) consisting of two eggs. The amount of eggs a hen will lay in a nest in one cycle.


----------

